# redneck



## anef (Feb 2, 2010)

Οι Rednecks είναι συντηρητικοί Αμερικανοί των κατώτερων κοινωνικών τάξεων που ζουν σε αγροτικές περιοχές και κυρίως στις νότιες πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ. 

Βρίσκω μία φορά την απόδοση _κοκκινολαίμης _στην Ελευθεροτυπία (αλλά μου θυμίζει το πουλί), μία φορά την απόδοση _ερυθρολαίμης _και δύο φορές τη λέξη _κοκκινοσβέρκης_ (Αυτά σε συζητήσεις σε φόρουμ).

Θα μπορούσα να επεξηγήσω μόνο και να αποφύγω την ίδια τη λέξη, αλλά η φράση μου είναι η εξής (μιλάει για τη δεκαετία του '60): 
[Relative to this center,] black "militants" and white "rednecks" were defined together as extremists. 

Θα προτιμούσα λοιπόν δύο χαρακτηρισμούς. Για τον πρώτο διάλεξα προς το παρόν το _μαύροι 'μαχητές'_ αφού συμβουλεύτηκα και τη συζήτηση που έγινε εδώ. Για το δεύτερο, δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα -εννοείται πως θα επεξηγώ κιόλας (π.χ. οι υπερσυντηρητικοί 'Χ' του Νότου). Τι προτείνετε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα

Έχεις εξετάσει το ρέντνεκ που, όσο να 'ναι, έχει και περισσότερα ευρήματα;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 2, 2010)

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα μια απόδοση του τύπου "*κοκκινοσβέρκης*", όσο περίεργη κι αν ακούγεται στο αυτί. Οι συντηρητικοί του Νότου είναι αρκετά γενικό και μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει και άλλες ομάδες. Ενδιαφέρον έχει και η άποψη ότι τους λένε redneck επειδή ο ήλιος τους έχει κάψει τον σβέρκο στα χωράφια.


----------



## anef (Feb 2, 2010)

@drsiebenmal: Δεν το σκέφτηκα καν, ευχαριστώ! 
Ίσως τότε να έβαζα και _μιλιτάντηδες _για το militants;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2010)

anef said:


> Ίσως τότε να έβαζα και _*μιλιτάντηδες *_για το militants;



(Και όχι «μιλιτάντες»;) Κάπως μου ακούγεται καλύτερα το «μαύροι μαχητές» αλλά, ειλικρινά, σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2010)

Κι εγώ θα διαφωνούσα με τους μαχητές, μου θυμίζει λίγο πολεμικές τέχνες...


----------



## anef (Feb 2, 2010)

Μμμ, εμένα μου θυμίζει περισσότερο τους ισλαμιστές μαχητές (π.χ. μαχητές της Χεζμπολάχ), κάτι που υπονοεί ότι η δράση τους δεν αποκλείει τη βία (όπως νομίζω το υπονοεί και το militant, αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρη για το περιεχόμενο του όρου στη δεκαετία του '60).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2010)

anef said:


> Μμμ, εμένα μου θυμίζει περισσότερο τους ισλαμιστές μαχητές (π.χ. μαχητές της Χεζμπολάχ), κάτι που υπονοεί ότι η δράση τους δεν αποκλείει τη βία (όπως νομίζω το υπονοεί και το militant, αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρη για το περιεχόμενο του όρου στη δεκαετία του '60).



Συμφωνώ. Αν γκουγκλίσεις π.χ. κείμενα για τον Μάλκολμ Χ, θα δεις ότι χρησιμοποιούν στα ελληνικά τον όρο μαχητές για τους υποστηρικτές του (αλλά νομίζω και σε μετάφραση του αγγλικού fighters).


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι όλες οι προτάσεις είναι έγκυρες (_ρέντνεκ, κοκκινοσβέρκηδες, συντηρητικοί του αγροτικού Νότου_), ανάλογα με το κείμενο. Εδώ όμως γιατί θα πρέπει να περάσει κανείς τη γνώση ότι αυτοί λέγονται _ρέντνεκ_, που σημαίνει κοκκινοσβέρκης; Εδώ αρκεί να φανεί ότι, σε σχέση με κάποια κεντρώα παράταξη (;), τόσο οι μαύροι ακτιβιστές (της αριστεράς) όσο και οι αντιδραστικοί του Νότου χαρακτηρίζονταν συλλήβδην «εξτρεμιστές».


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 2, 2010)

Ερώτηση: το militant δεν έχει μεταφραστεί και σκληροπυρηνικός; 
Το μαχητής μου φέρνει συνειρμούς πολέμου ή έστω εχθροπραξιών. Επίσης, η Ματζέντα λέει και μαχητικός ιδεολόγος. 

Όσο για το redneck σε μια ταινία το είχα δει βλάχος και κάπου αλλού μπουρτζόβλαχος... αλλά και δεν θυμάμαι τις πηγές και δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα κανένα από τα δύο φυσικά. 

Αν έβαζες σκέτο 'οι λευκοί αγρότες του Νότου' δεν θα απέδιδες το νόημα της πρότασης; Και όποιος θέλει το ψάχνει περαιτέρω για να δει ότι τους λένε κοκκινοσβέρκηδες στα Αγγλικά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι τα βλάχος και μπουρτζόβλαχος ταιριάζουν καλύτερα για απόδοση του στερεότυπου των hillbillies.

Και δεν αρκεί «οι λευκοί αγρότες του Νότου»· δεν είναι όλοι τους συντηρητικά και ρατσιστικά ξεροκέφαλοι όπως οι rednecks.


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2010)

Φυσικά έχει να κάνει με το κείμενο. Παλιά σε ένα φόρουμ οι εξ Αμερικής όλο τους έλεγαν "τα ρεντνέκια" ή "οι κοκκινολαίμηδες", το οποίο σε μένα που δεν ήξερα την λέξη ήταν μυστήριο τι εννοούσαν. Αλλά δε μεταφράζεις ταινία για το σινεμά, οπότε μάλλον αυτό που λέει ο Νίκελ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 2, 2010)

Κτγμ επειδή υπάρχουν οι σκληροτράχηλοι και ο εκτραχηλισμός, έχουν νόημα και οι κοκκινοτράχηλοι, άντε και μια παρένθεση (ρέντνεκς).


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 2, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Κτγμ επειδή υπάρχουν οι σκληροτράχηλοι και ο εκτραχηλισμός, έχουν νόημα και οι κοκκινοτράχηλοι, άντε και μια παρένθεση (ρέντνεκς)
> [/COLOR]



Ωραίοι οι κοκκινοτράχηλοι. Οι κοκκινοσβέρκηδες είναι λίγο πιο βλάχοι...


----------



## Marinos (Feb 2, 2010)

Εγώ θα σκεφτόμουν και το "ακτιβιστές" για τους militants.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 2, 2010)

...και για τους rednecks, ίσως-ίσως «τα κόκκινα σβέρκα» (κατά τα «μπλε κολάρα», ας πούμε).


----------



## anef (Feb 2, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ και για τις υπόλοιπες προτάσεις σας! Και η σύνθετη λέξη με τον _τράχηλο _είναι καλή νομίζω.

@ Marinos: το militants θα το έλεγα ακτιβιστές σε άλλη περίπτωση, αλλά εδώ το αντιπαραβάλλει με το 'norm of Black activism' (το κέντρο που λέει στην αρχή της πρότασης που παρέθεσα, που είναι η λογική της ενσωμάτωσης -integrationism)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2014)

Αναβίωση, με έναν μακροσκελή χαρακτηρισμό του redneck στο Urban Dictionary:
You would be a redneck if: 
You need one more hole punched in your card to get a freebie at the House of Tattoos.​You need an estimate from your barber before you get a haircut. 
The biggest fashion risk you take is which plaid you'll wear to the 4-H Fair. ​You have flowers planted in a bathroom appliance in your front yard. ​Your wife weighs more then your refrigerator. ​You move your refrigerator and the grass underneath it has turned yellow. ​You mow your lawn and find a car. ​You can spit without opening your mouth. ​Going to the bathroom in the middle of the night involves putting on shoes and a jacket and grabbing a flashlight. ​You go Christmas shopping for your mom, sister, and girlfriend, and you only need to buy one gift. ​Taking a dip has nothing to do with water. ​There are more than ten lawsuits currently pending against your dog. ​You take a fishing pole to Sea World. ​The hood and one door are a different color from the rest of your car. ​You've ever filled your deer tag on the golf course. ​You've ever shot somebody over a mall parking space. ​Santa Claus refuses to let your kids sit in his lap. ​Your toilet paper has page numbers on it. ​You think mud wrestling should be an Olympic sport. ​The receptionist checks the rat traps at your place of business. ​More than one living relative is named after a Southern Civil War general. ​You think the stock market has a fence around it. ​You think the O.J. trial was the big Sunkist and Minutemaid taste test. ​You've ever lost a loved one to kudzu. ​Your boat has not left the driveway in 15 years. ​Your front porch collapses and kills more than three dogs. ​Your coffee table used to be a telephone cable spool. ​You keep a can of Raid on the kitchen table. ​You've ever used a toilet seat as a picture frame. ​Your home has more miles on it than your car. ​Your Christmas tree is still up in February. ​You've ever been arrested for loitering. ​You think that potted meat on a saltine is an hors d'oevre. ​There is a stuffed possum anywhere in your house. ​You hammer bottle caps into the frame of your front door to make it look nice. ​You've ever shot anyone for looking at you. ​You own a homemade fur coat. ​Your wife can climb a tree faster than your cat. ​Your momma has "ammo" on her Christmas list. ​You've totaled every car you've ever owned.​Hey, it's the truth.​​
Και τώρα το φλέγον ερώτημα. Πώς θα αποδίδατε το redneck σε υπότιτλο; Στο εξής κόντεξτ:Tyler and his guys (σημ. είναι μαύροι) make their entrance. 
"You guys have gone full redneck," Tyler observes, looking around at the mounted animal heads. 
"We used to have a couple of black heads on the wall, but we took 'em down, you know, out of respect," Tig jokes.​


----------



## Themis (Dec 10, 2014)

Δεν έχω μέχρι στιγμής καλύτερη ιδέα από την παράκαμψη του redneck:
"You guys have gone full redneck" - "Πολύ αιμοβόροι γίνατε".


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 10, 2014)

Και "αγροίκοι" εκτός από "αιμοβόροι". Οι άλλοι είναι λευκοί προφανώς, έτσι Αλεξάνδρα; 

"Πολύ βλάχοι μού γίνατε!"


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2014)

Στη συγκεκριμένη σκηνή ίσως ταίριαζε το «χωριάτες» - είναι και η καλύβα στο βουνό, από ό,τι θυμάμαι.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2014)

Ναι, χωριάτες το έχω αποδώσει μέχρι τώρα, αλλά στα ελληνικά το "χωριάτης" ως βρισιά παραπέμπει σε ανάγωγους και κακόγουστους, όχι σε politically incorrect όπως υπαινίσσεται τo redneck εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με την παράκαμψη του Θέμη. Εδώ δεν μιλάνε για άξεστους χωριάταρους, αλλά για αιμοβόρους όπως στις παρακάτω περιγραφές:

You've ever shot anyone for looking at you.
You own a homemade fur coat.
Your momma has "ammo" on her Christmas list.
You've totaled every car you've ever owned.

Προς τα εκεί πρέπει να ψάξουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2014)

Εμένα μου έχουν κολλήσει ιδέες όπως νεάντερταλ, πιθηκάνθρωπος, άνθρωπος των σπηλαίων κττ. Ίσως και χοντράνθρωπος, που έχει και λεξικογραφικές αναφορές.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2014)

Άλεξ, έχω μια καλή λύση, αλλά θα την καταλάβουν μόνο οι Κρητικοί, δυστυχώς: πετσί (περιλαμβάνει και την έννοια του αγροίκου). Επίσης, πέτσακας.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Άλεξ, έχω μια καλή λύση, αλλά θα την καταλάβουν μόνο οι Κρητικοί, δυστυχώς: πετσί (περιλαμβάνει και την έννοια του αγροίκου). Επίσης, πέτσακας.


Κι εμένα πήγε εκεί το μυαλό μου (είναι λέξεις που τις καταλαβαίνει όποιος έχει πάει στρατό, όχι μόνον οι Κρητικοί), αλλά τη θεώρησα μη-αποδεκτή μεταφραστικά λύση επειδή είναι υπερβολικά τοπικοποιημένη κι άρα εδώ εκτός τόπου.


----------

